# Monster Redfin ( Not caught by me )



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello all,

Seeing as though I report a lot on English Perch in the ACT I decided I would post an image of a monster Redfin caught from Blowering Dam in NSW, this fish wasnt caught by me and was posted on another website by a member of FangACT ( This is his dad, smiley face and all ), truely is a monster but was estimated at 45cm although I cant see how as it seems bigger than that, guess it gives me something to look forward to but it was targeted in 10m of water on the troll... Lure was a Codger which they used to target Yellowbelly and Cod ( They almost got the full shabang, just missing a Trout! ).

The original thread on the forum mentioned above is for members only so no links that work unfortunately, they also mention in there report of targeting even BIGGER Redfin at around the 25m mark which is deeper than any part of Lake Burley Griffin I can find ( I know Red Pheonix has caught one this big, how does it compare Red? )

* Please note the perspective of the photo may make the fish look bigger. <drool>


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

solid fish that, hope they cooked it up for dinner.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice reddie! would be nice to find one like that locally!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

I recognised the place before I even read the post, Blowering is a very special place in my heart, I caught my pb cod there about 10 yrs ago at a tad over 80lbs.

Reddies of that size would be a great feed I reckon, every year I hear of a few of these horses getting caught out of there, some to 3 kilos.

Nothing is as good as blowering, the following pics are from August 06



















Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

di, di, di,did, did, didja,didjasay a tad over 80 lds, i'm feeling feint, think i passed out for a minute there :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> di, di, di,did, did, didja,didjasay a tad over *80 lds*, i'm feeling feint, think i passed out for a minute there :shock: :shock: :shock:


No mate I said 80lbs :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Caught my first trout and reddie at blowering as a young fella. Also saw the biggest brown trout I've seen, taken out of their as well. Had a tad more water in it in those days.

I hope I won't be saying that for too much longer.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Those pics look fantastic! might have to find out where this damn is and hit it myself for a camp/yak!

Nice looking boat Allan! made for the task!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSOnHfoAAD3fgAASUO/CApCkVAo/7//gMAEmFRFT8IJk00TCAAyA9EyGANNDRoxGQDQAaGDQTQKnptNJPTKND1NGTTaTNIIA7aYU6dui3xLx1UOZS84yRd0DVAQHLAHtkmjW0PyNfcITMdNQwJiyNL2gWuVNqRxrCdDY6zCuHDlfU4wa7eEbdOULncxzDiA4GfKcOLEP3Hfq6vujGo7AxRSExBO+iF8MN58DD2+mtPwlNgcnsHBO0zHEaqJXieZzpZRM6g6kwaJ7SScpZpHUwgyMPVDgMsFvGmLJV99Y4JYtxg8MfIj74WQq0XSRgYWRmcFDkCC0IjDGS+sMrnV2QXqR1fqlmtzy3BQk4WEKBVDjCJioBnvzVUq4iCmImm7Z5rRsnvkTJXKKOsKj4AnGW214iPAYKFFqEpWy3LH+LuSKcKEgR0479A==


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Another HUGE Redfin, this time from Lake Burley Griffin.

http://www.fishnet.com.au/default.aspx? ... ortId=5153

51cm redfin caught by Tom Haalebos and friends in Lake Burley Griffin.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

whoa, what a cracker!


----------

